# best way to see Italy?



## profdon (Dec 28, 2011)

My wife and I are planning a long, three month, vacation in Italy next year and are trying to decide the best way to experience as much of the country as possible. Right now our ideas are to either 1. Rent a car or camper and just drive ourselves around changing locations every few days OR 2. renting a small place for a month each in the north, center (Rome) and south and making short trips in each area. We prefer staying in rural areas where we can meet the local folks, we have some basic Italian and have lived many years outside the U$.
Any suggestions will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Depends on what you want to see.

In most cities you won't want a car.

Many rural locations you'll need a car.

If you rent a car better to do it point to point. In other words pick up leaving the city and drop it off on arrival in the next.

You're best off making a list of what you want to see. Then plan that out.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

best rent somwere for a month rent a car and enjoy , and explore . some of the best trips are not planned but grow and evolve , enjoy


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Me and my Fiance this year flew from Palermo to Pisa, Rented a car in Pisa, Stayed one night, Drove to Venice, Stayed one night, Drove back to Firenze, Stayed one night, Drove to Monterriggioni (I will never be able to spell that) and Siena, stayed in Siena (This city is difficult as you need to park outside the city walls and walk in) Then drove back to Pisa and dropped the car off. It was a lot of driving, but some of the views we saw (Most notably driving Pisa to Venice) were immense. Beware of toll roads, the highest we paid was €25 and the lowest was €0.70. It was a whistle stop tour and we could of planned it better, we missed a lot in Firenze but at the same time in all the other cities we saw everything we wanted to. What hindered us with Firenze was a 3 hour non moving traffic jam. We did however see a lot and it was amazing, I love driving, so if you love driving try something like this, but if you don't love it, and I mean love it, then maybe the above suggestions are better.

In most cities you won't want a car.

Many rural locations you'll need a car.

This statement is very very true!!!!!


----------



## carmensan (Dec 18, 2013)

> In most cities you won't want a car. Many rural locations you'll need a car.


Sooo true. 
Also train is quite nice for landscapes, especially in Tuscany or Umbria


----------

